# Solo Cello - Low Register



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Does anyone know of a cello solo that exemplifies the low register on the cello? Or an excerpt?

Thanks


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I quite enjoy the beginning of "Von den Wissenschaft" from Strauß's _Zarathustra_.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The beginning of the Brahms e minor sonata. Also, the beginning of the Prokofiev sonata as well.

The Bach Suite #5 in c minor is mostly played in the lower and middle registers of the instrument. When played using the suggested scordatura (A string tuned down to G) it really opens up the lower register of the instrument.


----------

